# Russian scientists discover radiation- absorbing mineral



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 8, 2007)

Russian scientists in the Khibinsky Mountains in the Arctic Circle have made an important scientific discovery. They've found a new mineral which absorbs radiation.It does not yet have an official name and is known only as number 27-4. 

_ It can absorb radioactivity from liquid nuclear waste. _

   "It can extract radioactive substances from any water-based solution and so has a very important practical significance," said Yakov Pakhomovsky, the head of the Kolsky Research Institute.                             After coming into contact with the mineral, radioactive water becomes completely safe. 

However, it is not as simple as it sounds. Scientists say they need tonnes of it and so far they have only discovered a few grammes. But they are confident that they can chemically reproduce it on a much larger scale.


*www.russiatoday.ru/news/news/13304​


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good news for Humans around the world.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

nice, well though they have found only grams


----------



## azzu (Sep 8, 2007)

koool news man.


----------



## mediator (Sep 8, 2007)

Indeed, but cowdung can also be used to shield from radioactivity! For those who laugh at this shud *read*!



> Cow dung smells very sweet when it is dry. It has many interesting properties including not holding radioactivity, and has been used as a shield in NASA's capsules!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 8, 2007)

hmmm......very strange and interesting....wont absorbin radioactivity decrease it stability...it think it would increase +ive I or -ive I effect and lesad to unstability sumhow.....


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

um it would be used in nuclear plants to shield the guys wokring from radioactivity better than lead lined suits


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 8, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Indeed, but cowdung can also be used to shield from radioactivity! For those who laugh at this shud *read*!


 so much to learn,...


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

too much in the world to learn, not enough knowledge


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

if the @OP news is true.we can drain the dirts out of chernobyl and like places.gr8 invention if it is real.


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

yes but this material is not yet available in large quantity, and draining out the radiation in chernobyl, dude dont even think about it it owuld need millions of tonnes of these stuff


----------



## codred (Sep 10, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> yes but this material is not yet available in large quantity, and draining out the radiation in chernobyl, dude dont even think about it it owuld need millions of tonnes of these stuff



true... chernobyl is too much to handle... anyways no need to sanitise chernobyl premises as the affected area is already properly sealed off though the small stream of river besides chernobyl plant is now believed to be very less contaminated... but yes 27-4 can be of great help to nuclear industry world-wide in case of any future accident... cow-dung is interesting stuff


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2007)

hope it will be produced in large qty


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

the thing found cant be produced, unless u mean cow dung


----------



## entrana (Sep 10, 2007)

not everything is ALIEN its found on the earth why wud it be alien, and besides life is really far away from earth thousands of light year so i dont think aliens will come and deposit stones in earth


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> the thing found cant be produced, unless u mean cow dung


 
once same was said abt organic compounds


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 10, 2007)

gr8 research


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 10, 2007)

gr8 news


----------



## lalam (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting indeed. But na a nuclear war will still wipe everything out.


----------



## entrana (Sep 11, 2007)

were not talking about nuclear wars, and of course nuclear war will wipe out everything  u expect anything to survive, this thing just absorbs radiation


----------



## lalam (Sep 11, 2007)

Ha ha i don't expect to survive marna to sab ko hain but no matter whats discovered mankind already designed their own destruction......Science they say is the discovery of truth well the truth is death


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 11, 2007)

We are already under a type of warfare that is not observable by normal humans.West Asia is already bleeding from the cuts of this warfare.


----------

